# A Classic Photo, A Robin On A Fork Handle



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its not quite what I want as I need some snow but a nice little photo.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Matt,

That's a really cool photo!!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice pic Matt.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Rick.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a European robin, as opposed to the North American robin that we have.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Is that a European Fork also? Looks bigger than the ones on my dinner table.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Silly boy! LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> That's a European robin, as opposed to the North American robin that we have.


Thats a true robin, your robin is in fact a member of the thrush family.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Robin


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Mattuk said:


> Thats a true robin, your robin is in fact a member of the thrush family.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia..../American_Robin


No I am pretty sure my Robin is from the Howard family!........ Sorry I just could not help myself.


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice picture Matt.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Thats a true robin, your robin is in fact a member of the thrush family.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia..../American_Robin


Yes I know, and yours is a flycatcher, but we both call them robins


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I call mine Sally, she's a sweet bird.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Yes I know, and yours is a flycatcher, but we both call them robins


Bloody hell! Very good Don!


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Before I got heavy into hunting I use to hunt with a camera. My head was either up, down or turning in circles. Entered in a lot of contest, wildlife. Never took first but got second once, in a category know one liked (insects), that was the head down. Got tired of walking into things lol. Photography is fun and very rewarding. I'm sure my wife would rather I do that than shoot things and taking pictures of my kill is a no no to her. Trying to get into the habit of taking my camera with me on my hunts. One day I remembered and forgot my rifle, I'm working on that one-track-mind. Great site & people on here. Thanks for allowing me to be a part of it. Ron
View attachment 4861


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

Nice pics !

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Ron lovely photo, what sort of Fritillary is that?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Great Photo RWP! You need to post some more of your photos. I think there is a link for a forum dedicated to it. MORE! MORE!


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> Ron lovely photo, what sort of Fritillary is that?


I'll have to find out Matt. I took this along with a lot of others on one of my country drives. There are a lot of wild flowers here this time of year. This one the butterflies seem to like best. I have seen them completely cover the plant.

View attachment 4866


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> FINALLY!!!!! Something I actually know!!!!LOL Matt that's Asclepias Tuberosa, commonly know as butterfly weed. We just installed a butterfly garden for a customer and used several of them.


That's great. I just put 13 more in Photo I'll let you name. lol


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Not the plant boys but the butterfly! It's a fritillary of some sort?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the photo, Matt. Here's one of the American robin of the thrush family.


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> Not the plant boys but the butterfly! It's a fritillary of some sort?


* Species Speyeria cybele - Great Spangled Fritillary*


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Matt......a fritillary can refer to a species of butterfly or a plant in the lily family.


Yes I know I'm a gardener!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its a stunning bird Glen thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Our only wild fritillary flower is the snakes head fritillary. As in my grandfather was a head gardener for very large private estates, my mother was an under gardener alongside him and knows more than anyone I've met in my life and yes its also part of my livelihood.

Are you trying to push my buttons!? As now is not a good time, I do not need it. Let it go.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well I apologize then. Last week was not a good week, Thursday was a day Roberta and I would rather forget but never will and then on Friday I found out a friend took his own life the evening before so my head was spinning a little. Sorry.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

There was and its done now.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your Friend Matt.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I couldn't believe it, it goes without saying that his parents are just devastated. He was only in his 20's but had problems with depression. You would never of known, Tom was just a lovely young man. Its just so very sad.


----------

